# Street Weight Reduction Methods



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

Hey guys i was wondering if any one has a list of things that can be dropped from a b12 but still make it suitable for everyday driving and people inside the car..EX- keeping the inner door panels lol but making the car still appear stock... Trunk is empty down to bare metal no spare nuthin lol but i think im gonna carpet it with some thin lightweight carpet...


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

keep track of how much weight you pull out. Othern' stuff like the headliner/dome light, you could find lighter seats and wheels. Rewire the car with led's and put in smaller lighter wire. Or just run it on empty.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

yea stuff like that lol n e more stuff n e one? when i was a member of a dodge neon message board they had like this big long list of like random things that u have never heard of so i was just wondering if u guys had some different stuff...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

cut your trunk off


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Getting a lighter steering wheel could help also.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

If you have a dremel, angle grinder, or an air hammer, you can take the bracing off of the underside of the trunk lid and the hood, and also replace hood and trunk latches with hood pins. That definitely saves a few pounds.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Composite hood.


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

Rust.

Oh, thats exterior weight reduction.


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Not unless it falls off!


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

where would i get a composite hood for a b12?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The difference between a neon and a B12 sentra is nissan did not waste too much money on weird unneeded BS like dodge did with the neon. Other than stripping the interior and the hood treatments you will have to start taking out niceties. The A/C can go the sterio, wirring and speakers, inner fenders can be pulled along with the other misc splash gaurds. If it is carburated you can strip the emision controls if you do not live in a test area dump the exaughst before the rear wheels, preasure wash the undercarage sure to remove some dirt worth a few pound. Glove box and ashtray center consule. Look into lexan windows remove pass window wiper. Get a smaller girlfriend


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> Get a smaller girlfriend


  this one's good !! pouahahahaha...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> this one's good !! pouahahahaha...


- 100 lbs = + 1 MPG imagine what it does for your HP to weight ratio.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

yea its carbed does n e one have a "good" how-to about removing the emissions controls?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Sparky828 said:


> yea its carbed does n e one have a "good" how-to about removing the emissions controls?


I did it on mine. I have a cardboard box with literally 40-50 pounds of emissions-related crap. Basically, these motors are so simple, that once you get rid of all that stuff, theres not much left. The easiest way to figure out what to take out is to look at the motor and figure out what you need for it to run. Now, if you want to keep A/C or the stock carb (or TBI) it takes a little keener eye, but for someone like me who has a different carb, header, ditched ECU, and no A/C, I just ripped out all vacuum lines, diapragms, sensors, canisters, etc. Then, just go back and plug the holes. Some of the things you need to keep are fuel inputs, signals from the distributor to the coil, vacuum or electric choke inputs on the carb, and crank-case ventilation (the holes on the valve cover).


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Sparky828 said:


> where would i get a composite hood for a b12?


Search for a carbon fiber hood. Some one in here was trying to do a group buy a while ago.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It's hard to shave weight from an already light car. But there are a few things that can be done. A lightweight battery will help. Many are using one called the Hawker Genesis that can be found *HERE*. 

It's a different story with a B13 and newer Sentras, as they had lots of extra weight along for the ride that could be removed. If you want to see the ultimate weight removal thread take a look at *THIS*. I must warn you, it's currently 26 pages long and people have gone *way* further than Sparky828 is asking about. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

anyone mention stripping the sound damping floor material (using dry ice)?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> anyone mention stripping the sound damping floor material (using dry ice)?


I think he wants to do this without ruining the interior look of the car. The dry ice thing requires removing the carpet and insulation. If you really want to save weight you have to ditch the creature comforts. I got rid of all heating and air, half the dashboard, carpet, insulation, sound damping material, plastic trim, seats, spare tire and jack, rear deck, all emmisions eqt, hood and trunk latches, and even the panel between the trunk and the passenger cabin. If I had to estimate, I've probable lost 300-400 lbs.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

The Sentras are relatively light cars to begin with, they dont have big beefy door panels or much in the way of power accessories to weight you down. 

If your any good at fiberglassing you could attempt to make molds out of your body panels and replace your exterior with fiberglass, that would be quite the project though. 

Probably the most noticeable thing you could do is reduce your rotational mass. Lightweight alloy wheels require alot less effort (in the form of torque) from the engine to turn. Even saving a pound on the each wheels will make feel like an you've gained 3-4 HP. 

If your really desperate for weight savings you could go the route of Sport Compact Car with their B15 Sentra...
SCC B15 

-Nick


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*dry ice.. how to?*



Galimba1 said:


> anyone mention stripping the sound damping floor material (using dry ice)?


I wish I woulda found this out earlier... I've been using a hammer and screwdriver/chisel to remove the tar-like sound deadener from the floor. It is a SLOW process!

How exactly does the dry ice thing work?

This stuff weighs a bunch, but I still have some more to remove underneath & in front of the front seats.
Thanks,


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

tony22r said:


> I wish I woulda found this out earlier... I've been using a hammer and screwdriver/chisel to remove the tar-like sound deadener from the floor. It is a SLOW process!
> 
> How exactly does the dry ice thing work?
> 
> ...


It's really easy and fun. Buy about 20 pounds of dry ice and smash it up into golf-ball size peices. Then spread it out on the floor and give it a minute or two to frost over. Finally, take a hammer and go nuts. Just smash it and it flies right out. Remove the chips with a snow shovel. WEAR GLOVES. There's pics at the following link:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/432245/5


----------

